# Cits ... >  Impulsu ģenerators(divu kanālu)

## parols

vajag shēmu 2 kanālu Impulsu ģeneratoram katra kanala intervali atšķirigi,bet saistiti plānots izmantot kvarcus lai stabilāk (vajag ļoti stabili ) līdz 80 Mhz 
pēc 1024 īsajiem impulsiem 1.kanālā seko 1 garais impuls 2.kanālā (vsync un hsync)

----------


## karloslv

Tādas shēmas ir katrā kompī, saucas videokarte. Tiesa, mūsdienās der tikai analogā izeja (SubD).

----------


## parols

nez kā uzminēji

----------

